# bike-unfall -  was tun ?



## X-Präsi (21. November 2000)

eine horrorvorstellung - dein bikekumpel fratzt h"llisch vor dir ab und liegt dort einfach bewuátlos rum und sagt nix. hm - die erste-hilfe-ausbildung vom fhrerschein ist ja schon ewig her ... panik macht sich breit ... ich denke, dass es den meisten unter uns so geht, wenn sie nicht zu den vorbildlichen leuten geh"ren, die ihre eh-kenntnisse noch mal aufgefrischt haben. deswegen planen wir im januar einen speziellen eh-kurs zu veranstalten, der insbesondere die behandlung von sportverletzungen beinhaltet.  was haltet ihr davon ? habt ihr interesse ? wird natrlich nicht umsonst sein... Schreibt doch mal eure meinung ins forum ... bis dann thomas


----------



##  (21. November 2000)

Hi Leute, Wieso Horrorvorstellung. Eine klaffende, blutende, offene Wunde ist doch das geilste was es gibt. Wenn diese dann noch am eigenen K"rper vorhanden ist und die eigenen Sehnen zwischen den Knochen hervorstehen, dann kommen doch wahrer Freudentaumel beim Hobbychirurg oder beim Einzelk"mpfer (und das sind wir ja wohl alle) auf. Und nun wollt Ihr Weicheier verhindern, daá man Narben bekommt, indem irgendein Erste-Hilfe Futzi eine Fangopackung um ein kostbares Stck Zeitgeschichte legt? Sch"mt Euch!. Also wenn schon operieren, dann richtig: Mit dem John Rambo Chirugen-Kurs fr Anf"nger (Skalpel und Maxi-narbe inklusive). Dauert auch nur 20 Minuten  dafr k"nnt Ihr aber alles  angefangen vom Blindarmdurchbruch, bis zur dreifachen Sch"delbasissplitterfraktur. Der Kurs kann ab 500 Leuten angeboten werden. Mit Gráen aus Afghanistan J. R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. August 2007)

sollte man mal wiederholen.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. August 2007)

Idee ist top. 

Me selbst naja öfters als genug durch die Feuerwehr. Aber so geile Idee. Respekt meine Zustimmung habt ihr


----------



## maifelder (24. August 2007)

War der Kommentar oben von CubeNaurod?


----------



## X-Präsi (25. August 2007)

Das Posting ist aus 2000  Das war wohl eines meiner allerersten Postings hier im Forum...

Der Inhalt ist aber immer noch aktuell und wichtig, wie ich finde. Zumindest gibt einem so ein Kurs viel Sicherheit.
Club Beinhart bietet regelmässig solche Kurse hier in der Region an. Auch empfehlenswert sind die DIMB-Kurse Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe mit der Bayrischen Bergwacht.


----------



## CubeNaurod (26. August 2007)

Wieso soll ich so nen Comment abgeben?
Ich bin Rettungssanitäter,aber manch einer iss selber schuld wenn er aufs Maul kracht. Fahren ja genug Pusemucken mit Baumarkthöllenbikes rum.


----------



## Kayn (26. August 2007)

was bitte sehr sind pusemucken?

viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings die vielen fahrrad-ahnungslose, welche mit high-end-poserbikes und clownskostüms rumfahren und meinen, dass sie dadurch automatisch profis wären.


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. August 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> was bitte sehr sind pusemucken?
> 
> viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings die vielen fahrrad-ahnungslose, welche mit high-end-poserbikes und clownskostüms rumfahren und meinen, dass sie dadurch automatisch profis wären.



....jeder fängt mal klein an,auch du,hast ja wohl gleich alles gekonnt,was??nur diejenigen,die du jetzt angesprochen hast,oder sich angesprochen fühlen,haben sich gleich die richtige Ausrüstung zugelegt,so eine Aussage kann ich nicht gelten lassen,und sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden,schaut lieber mal,wieviele noch ohne Helm rumfahren,das ist viel schlimmer und sollte diesbezüglich präventiv und die Leute persönlich angesprochen werden!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (28. August 2007)

G E N A U  !

S C H E I S S  D I E  W A N D  A N, W I E  E X T R E M  R E C H T  D U  H A S T  ! ! 

Noch schlimmer sind die mit Helm, die sich nach der Bikerunde ordendtlich beibiegen und dann im dunkeln
auch noch ohne Licht durch das Rheinhessische Hügelland bügeln.

Meine Meinung:

Jeder so wie er es braucht, solange er keine anderen gefährdet !


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. August 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> G E N A U  !
> 
> S C H E I S S  D I E  W A N D  A N, W I E  E X T R E M  R E C H T  D U  H A S T  ! !
> 
> ...



mensch P. ich krieg die Wand nicht mehr saubääääääääär.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (28. August 2007)

Hey A.,

lass uns am Donnerstag wieder Freunde sein, OK ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. August 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Hey A.,
> 
> lass uns am Donnerstag wieder Freunde sein, OK ?



HÄ???? 

...fahr mal 50!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (28. August 2007)

@ blapper 66
sorry, mangelde interpretationsfähigkeit meinerseits !

um zum eigentlichen thema zurückzukehren, hätte ich, obwohl nicht beinharter, großes interesse an solch einer veranstaltung teilzunehmen.


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. August 2007)

is ned schlimm P.,kann mal passieren,kommt davon,wenn man in Bembelcity arbeitet.......


----------



## X-Präsi (29. August 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @ blapper 66
> sorry, mangelde interpretationsfähigkeit meinerseits !
> 
> um zum eigentlichen thema zurückzukehren, hätte ich, obwohl nicht beinharter, großes interesse an solch einer veranstaltung teilzunehmen.



dann wende dich doch am besten mal an die Clubpräsidentin Bettina (auch hier im Forum darunter zu finden). Sie kann Dir verraten, wann mal wieder so ein Kurs veranstaltet wird.


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2007)

Hallo Verfolger, Hallo Blapper, Hallo Präsi,

der letzte Outdoor-1.-Hilfe-Kurs unseres Clubs ist noch nicht lange her.
Wenn sich ausreichend Interessenten finden, kann eine solche Veranstaltung natürlich wieder stattfinden. 
Vielleicht einfach mal das Thema pushen, wie wäre es demnächst beim Stammtisch? 
Viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

